#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  What are the Dangers of Astral Projection (Out-Of-Body-Experiences, OOBE)?

## OccultEgg

All of us astral project when we are asleep; so logically speaking, it must be a safe activity. However, I have read certain articles talking about the dangers of astral projection. For instance, you could meet a demon or a negative entity while astral travelling. So, what do you feel about this issue? Is astral projection really safe? Or does it have its dangers?

----------


## monsterbetty

> All of us astral project when we are asleep; so logically speaking, it must be a safe activity. However, I have read certain articles talking about the dangers of astral projection. For instance, you could meet a demon or a negative entity while astral travelling. So, what do you feel about this issue? Is astral projection really safe? Or does it have its dangers?


Even the simplest things have dangerous aspects. It's said that if your body dies during astral travel that your soul will be stuck thier or forced to find another body to inhabit. I'm sure you can see the danger in that. I'm not sure if that is correct being that I'm still quite alive. I've heard of creatures that are dangerous and so on . . . I mean logic would dictate that if your projected self is your life energy any damage done during astral travel would deffinately harm your actual self. I do however in "astral form" have heightened powers. I mean what I can do outside of the astral is a soft echo of what I'm capable of within. So even with certain dangers one is more protected, in my expierence.

Thier are people who actually set out to do battle within the astral. We can talk more about this on msger if you'd like. My contact info is on profile.  :Smile:

----------


## monsterbetty

Astral Projection Danger

This is ridicuous. This site claims that thier are no dangers at all while within the astral. 

It states that demon can in no way take over your body while in the astral . . . can't get in unless you invite it in. That isn't true. Just like in every day life a demon can certainly get in. It may not be able to take you over completely but it can get in. Just like any normal possession. 

It states that your actual body can't be harmed during astral projection. That you will literally come back at any sign of danger. That again isn't true. I was within the astral and got hit in the face with a ball. Bloody nose and didn't know until I decided to return. I was deffinately deep in focus and other times I've come back due to noise or some other outside influences but it is most deffinately possible to be harmed while traveling. 

Those are the two most serious points. Other then that it is entirely possible that your life string could be sliced. Not likely because it is durable but it is a possiblity. 


The Dangers of Astral Projection

That site at least mentions that some of these things are possible. A much better read although not entirely matched with my expierence. 

I guess it varies from person to person but in all honesty to say thier are no dangers such as the first site is misleading and dangerous in itself.

----------

